# Anyone starting in October?



## darkriver

Hi,
I am planning to start trying again next month. Anyone around? I am doing it via insemination


----------



## Lulabelle85

Me! TTC no.1 starting in 2 weeks x


----------



## babydustcass

yes me! Just coming off my pill and then going in a little relaxed to start xx


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I am trying end of September/in two weeks ish so practically October!


----------



## babydustcass

We will have to get a little group going ;)


----------



## BooRoo

October here too :)


----------



## gigglebox

I'm terrified, but yes i think we'll be trying in October :)


----------



## wishuwerehere

Lots of faffing and toing and froing here but think we're starting in October.


----------



## Kern

I think we are unofficially trying. We just agreed to not preventing and if I'm not pregnant right now I think it will slowly turn into trying. &#128514;


----------



## gigglebox

Wishuwerehere, i noticed the ages of your two kiddos and I was wondering how you like that age gap? My son will be about 4 and some change when #2 is born, i'm wondering if this is a good gap or we should wait longer....

Everyone else, why are you waiting/have been waiting until october?

I personally just need some time with my son in the Spring to do some things with him before the baby gets here, like swim lessons and lots of trips to playgrounds while the weather isn't too hot :)


----------



## Tanikins

Meeeeeeeeeeeeee. Pills finish 22nd oct so ttc will happen then &#128077;

Oh wants to do another pack of pills, so 19th nov. I dont wanna wait any longer


----------



## Kandl123

Me! :). I had a mc on 31st August. Letting my body settle and waiting for af then we're going to start TTC. I'm preying af comes anytime soon then maybe we can start sooner :)


----------



## gigglebox

So sorry to hear about your m/c :( 

Tanikins, just tell him it's unlikely you'll get pregnant the first cycle off pills anyway ;)


----------



## Tanikins

gigglebox said:


> So sorry to hear about your m/c :(
> 
> Tanikins, just tell him it's unlikely you'll get pregnant the first cycle off pills anyway ;)

Ive actually managed to convince him ttc now. So no more pills eeeeeeek :happydance:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Tanikins! I'm sure I remember you from a few years ago. Hello!

Very exciting that there's a little list of us building for this month... And of course in just a few weeks, a load of BFPs too!


----------



## Tanikins

Yes i was a very naff stalker of your journal. 

Hopefully we'll all get to be bump buddies


----------



## gigglebox

That would be nice! I might start a thread in the. TTC forum..."The 6ww thread" haha


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Tanikins said:


> Yes i was a very naff stalker of your journal.
> 
> Hopefully we'll all get to be bump buddies

I don't remember you being naff at ALL! :kiss:

Yes, it would be lovely to be bump buddies!


----------



## Tanikins

Bought me some folic acid today. That really ttc commitment there. Feel so more clued up this time compared to my 1st


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Feel exactly the same! Started folic acid a few weeks ago too. Feel prepared and ready! And now the days until ovulation are dragginggggg....


----------



## babydustcass

Is anyone else feeling really nervous? I do!! I'm almost fluttering between changing my mind and not on a daily basis. I think its because its so close and this will be our 'third'. I didnt feel like this with my second because we knew we didnt want our DS to be an only child. Now i keep thinking, what if its not the right thing to have another baby and then i think no one ever regretted another baby... I can talk myself in and out of it all day at the moment, and ive only just talked my OH into it... grrr


----------



## gigglebox

We'll be on #2, but i did feel very much like this until Friday. I would go for days of being sure, then days where i didn't think it'd be a good idea...I was so afraid I wouldn't be able to handle 2, or that it'd be a strain....but on Friday I babysat for a friend, her 2 year old, all day and I realized the things I was concerned about were kind of non-issues. You always find a way to make it work, and I feel 2 won't be to terribly different than 1, considering all the sacrifices you make to have kids have already happened (like travel plans, late nights, sleep, etc.). Now I'm all about it and stuck in the "obsessed with getting pregnant" phase haha


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

babydustcass said:


> Is anyone else feeling really nervous? I do!! I'm almost fluttering between changing my mind and not on a daily basis. I think its because its so close and this will be our 'third'. I didnt feel like this with my second because we knew we didnt want our DS to be an only child. Now i keep thinking, what if its not the right thing to have another baby and then i think no one ever regretted another baby... I can talk myself in and out of it all day at the moment, and ive only just talked my OH into it... grrr

This is me right now. I am really excited, but then the next, I'm terrified and want to change my mind. I know I want another baby, I'm just scared of all the what ifs. What if I get horrific morning sickness, have a horrid pregnancy, a horrid labour etc. Which is silly! It's just cold feet :haha:


----------



## Tanikins

Im worried about work. Last time i didnt work at all. Id left a crappy job in the oct and got preggo in dec.

This time im gonna have to work till atleast 39 weeks (work runs weds-tues) so depends what day edd falls on.

Not sure how much of a cheery customer service person i can be at 39+ weeks preggo


----------



## darkriver

I might have to postpone :(. Bah. I will have to look at my finances and also my situation.


----------



## gigglebox

Aren't they?! I'm taking this a week (or two) at a time...9 days until my period...about 16 until I O...then the dreaded 2ww...

Actually I miscalculated!!! I thought I had about 6 weeks until I can test next month, but it's actually about 5!!! Woohoo, feel like i just skipped a week lol


----------



## gigglebox

darkriver said:


> I might have to postpone :(. Bah. I will have to look at my finances and also my situation.

Bummer! Why, what's going on?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm not planning on trying until next month. I had a m/c in July and am taking a few months off to sort of bounce back but after my last period, which was a real doozy, I'm ready to start NOW! However DH is not with me on that. I'm glad he is thinking about my body not being ready but if only he knew how bad I really wanted a third baby. I guess that's why I come here where all you ladies are in the same mindset that I am ;)


----------



## darkriver

gigglebox said:


> darkriver said:
> 
> 
> I might have to postpone :(. Bah. I will have to look at my finances and also my situation.
> 
> Bummer! Why, what's going on?Click to expand...

I cant entirly say why but my dd has walked on her for good and dealing with offical stress. I am still temping and everything and have looked at my finances and know I have to reign in my spending which I intend to do.


----------



## gigglebox

So deflated, we may have to wait too. Hubs has brought to my attention he has a credit card bill left unpaid, and now he's freaking out about finances :cry: his concern is legit but I'm so ready for another that I'm gutted he wants to wait.

We also need to reel in our spending...


----------



## magicalmom2be

I'll be TTC #1 starting next month! So excited to find a group of ladies who will beginning at the same time! I'm sensing a lot of BFPs coming soon....

Baby dust to all you lovelies!!!
:dust:


----------



## Justme43

I had an ooops moment the other night, but officially I'll be trying in October. So count me in


----------



## magicalmom2be

Should we start a thread in TTC? We definitely have enough folks!


----------



## darkriver

gigglebox said:


> So deflated, we may have to wait too. Hubs has brought to my attention he has a credit card bill left unpaid, and now he's freaking out about finances :cry: his concern is legit but I'm so ready for another that I'm gutted he wants to wait.
> 
> We also need to reel in our spending...

Its tough isnt it :(.


----------



## gigglebox

It is....we got everything paid off but now we literally have no money. I'm expecting some in though so...maybe? I've got about a week and a half until my Fertile window...

Magical mom we should start a thread! If you start one can you post the link here?


----------



## Tanikins

I want in on an oct thread. Even though were ttc now, im still screwy from the bc so oct is likely to be actually trying


----------



## magicalmom2be

Here is the link to the official TTC in October thread!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...157-october-2015-first-cycle-ttc-testing.html

These are the members that have been added:

darkriver
lulabelle85
babydustcass
wanna-b-mummy
BooRoo
gigglebox
wishuwerehere
kern
tanikins
kandi123
lilmisscaviar
justme43
magicalmom2be

Stop by and drop a line or two. If anyone wants to drop out, let me know. Or if anyone new wants to be added, let me know.


----------



## wishuwerehere

gigglebox said:


> Wishuwerehere, i noticed the ages of your two kiddos and I was wondering how you like that age gap? My son will be about 4 and some change when #2 is born, i'm wondering if this is a good gap or we should wait longer....
> 
> Everyone else, why are you waiting/have been waiting until october?
> 
> I personally just need some time with my son in the Spring to do some things with him before the baby gets here, like swim lessons and lots of trips to playgrounds while the weather isn't too hot :)

Sorry I only just saw this post, I'm not really a regular poster at the mo although I can see me coming on a bit more now I'm moving over to ttc! It's a good age gap in the early days, practically speaking, my daughter was a great age to help, and she could entertain herself a bit more and tolerate me being tied up better than I think my younger daughter is going to if we have a baby next year! 

Now they are 18 months and 5, I find it pretty good most of the time, they play together and totally love on each other. I was at the shops this afternoon and watching my youngest reaching for her sister's hand to explore was lovely. But a 5 year old is an excellent enabler! They cause a lot of mischief together! Iz helps Florence get onto tables and into scrapes (although this is a general problem with the cousins as well so don't know if it is age gap specific) 

At the end of the day it's what works for you - there is no perfect age gap. We're going smaller this time as I want to be done whilst I'm still young - they'll hopefully all be in school when I'm 30 which leaves me open to pursue some career stuff I'm putting off atm (romantic reasoning huh!) I hope you come to a decision that works for your family x


----------



## babydustcass

oops wrong thread


----------

